# Need CD Mech Suspension Mounts for Alpine CDA-7878



## briansz (Feb 5, 2008)

I finally got around to tearing down my CDA-7878 tonight. It's had a CD jammed in it for the last couple years. One of the slide rails on the CD mech had popped off. I got that taken care of, but was greeted with an unpleasant sight when I removed the mechanism:










Two of the three silicone suspension mounts have ruptured.




























Anybody know of a cross reference or part number for these? I've turned up nothing on PacParts and Encompass. The unit appears to work without the CD mech, so I guess I could run a changer with it or use the Aux input, but I wouldn't mind being able to play the occasional CD.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I think I have one of those units that needs a face.Somewhere.


----------



## briansz (Feb 5, 2008)

Let me know if it turns up, parts are a good thing.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I will look tomorrow.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a working 7878 in a closet that I listed for sale here about a year ago. If you want to go that route I'm definitely still selling it.


----------



## briansz (Feb 5, 2008)

If the parts unit does not pan out, let's talk.


----------



## Wrecker1 (Oct 26, 2012)

Call United Radio? 

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## briansz (Feb 5, 2008)

Scored a CHA-S634 changer on Craig's List for $10......... Probably cheaper than new silicone mounts for the 7878. Interestingly, changer and deck seem to work fine without the deck's CD mech being connected. This solution should work for the moment, 6 discs of mp3 is plenty.


----------



## briansz (Feb 5, 2008)

It turns out PacParts does carry the dampers, they just don't come up under a search for the CDA-7878. I downloaded a service manual to get a parts list and they are 

75C31436Y03	Damper Dv-T. Cda-7990 1 Year Warranty	$2.95 (1 req'd)

and 

75C31436Y02	Damper Dv-T. Cda-7878 1 Year Warranty	$3.17 (2 req'd)

If anybody needs this info in the future.


----------

